# Anyone in Le Marche



## whitebeach

Hi,

We are moving to Le Marche soon and wanted a bit of info/help from any expats living in Le Marche. Still haven't figured out where exactly in Le Marche but have been a few times and like it.


----------



## pudd 2

whitebeach said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are moving to Le Marche soon and wanted a bit of info/help from any expats living in Le Marche. Still haven't figured out where exactly in Le Marche but have been a few times and like it.


hi why not look at abruzzo alot better sea and mountains 45 mins away from each other , property prices a lot cheaper google it and youl se the charms of abruzzo


----------



## whitebeach

pudd 2 said:


> hi why not look at abruzzo alot better sea and mountains 45 mins away from each other , property prices a lot cheaper google it and youl se the charms of abruzzo


Hi,

We did spend some time last year in Abruzzo, nice but definitely more run down it seemed.
But we will look there again. Where are you?


----------



## pudd 2

whitebeach said:


> Hi,
> 
> We did spend some time last year in Abruzzo, nice but definitely more run down it seemed.
> But we will look there again. Where are you?


it depends were you go in abruzzo some areas are abanded ether though earth quakes or lack of work , this is the north and south of abruzzo , 
here int the centre of abruzzo , the cheiti region .there are thriving wine production some industry , and Pescara is now the buisinnes capital of abruzzo , and of coars easy motorway acess to rome with internatioal arports 
We live in pretoro in the cheiti region , 25 mins from the sea 15 mins from the ski slopes of passo lanciano but we are stil in shirt sleaves as its verry shelted here 
Pretoro is an achiant knights templars village and is called the village of wood do to its tradiction of making wooden items for cheese making wicth the hawked all over italy 
beings iam a retired joiner this conectin with wood drew me to Pretoro 
we know run a sucessful BB and self catering apartment to pass the time . 
If you google the COmune di pretoro or even just pretoro you will find out all about it roy


----------



## whitebeach

pudd 2 said:


> it depends were you go in abruzzo some areas are abanded ether though earth quakes or lack of work , this is the north and south of abruzzo ,
> here int the centre of abruzzo , the cheiti region .there are thriving wine production some industry , and Pescara is now the buisinnes capital of abruzzo , and of coars easy motorway acess to rome with internatioal arports
> We live in pretoro in the cheiti region , 25 mins from the sea 15 mins from the ski slopes of passo lanciano but we are stil in shirt sleaves as its verry shelted here
> Pretoro is an achiant knights templars village and is called the village of wood do to its tradiction of making wooden items for cheese making wicth the hawked all over italy
> beings iam a retired joiner this conectin with wood drew me to Pretoro
> we know run a sucessful BB and self catering apartment to pass the time .
> If you google the COmune di pretoro or even just pretoro you will find out all about it roy


Hi Roy,
Thanks, can you send a link to your B&B?


----------



## whitebeach

pudd 2 said:


> it depends were you go in abruzzo some areas are abanded ether though earth quakes or lack of work , this is the north and south of abruzzo ,
> here int the centre of abruzzo , the cheiti region .there are thriving wine production some industry , and Pescara is now the buisinnes capital of abruzzo , and of coars easy motorway acess to rome with internatioal arports
> We live in pretoro in the cheiti region , 25 mins from the sea 15 mins from the ski slopes of passo lanciano but we are stil in shirt sleaves as its verry shelted here
> Pretoro is an achiant knights templars village and is called the village of wood do to its tradiction of making wooden items for cheese making wicth the hawked all over italy
> beings iam a retired joiner this conectin with wood drew me to Pretoro
> we know run a sucessful BB and self catering apartment to pass the time .
> If you google the COmune di pretoro or even just pretoro you will find out all about it roy


According to google map the closest sea to you is 45 mins.


----------



## pudd 2

not like google to be wrong are you sure you put in pretoro .our nearest sea is francaviller 25 mins down the ss 263 i do it every week to see freinds in francaviller . the ciclicts only take 35 mins roy


----------



## whitebeach

whitebeach said:


> Hi Roy,
> Thanks, can you send a link to your B&B?


Do you have a web site for your B&B?


----------



## pudd 2

yes i have sent you a private mesage roy


----------



## pudd 2

here are my contact details


----------



## Tiziana

Are you still interested in moving to Le Marche? We moved here from Canada a little over 1 year ago and love it. We're in Fermo (centro storico - a few steps from the main town piazza). If you're looking to live in a town this is perfect - it has everything (culture and fun) and is 10 minutes from the sea (Porto San Giorgio). If you're looking for a small town or a place in the country look at Monterrubbiano, Moresco, Petritoli or a little further south, Ripatransone and Montefiore...all are quite close to the coast. 
If you need specific information / help let me know and I'll try to assist you.


----------



## bobnease

We think Le Marche is FANTASTICO! We have a place in near San Benedetto / Grottomare, and absolutely love it. When are you planning on moving there?


----------



## italy

it is true that the marche is much more attractive looking and prosperous seeming than Abruzzo.. even locals comment on the work ethic of our northern neighbors and the benefits of life in the Marche.. ie you are right about Abruzzo appearing a little less polished... although as mentioned it is a lot closer to Rome .. if that's important as a consideration but there again Bologna and Milan are closer to the Marche... as regards the depressing look of Abruzzo its a question of resources and people in charge..ie politicians.. the marche in general seems to have a much more forward looking political representation.. maybe to do with the people that come from the region.. Abruzzo has the resources.. in fact more and better than the marche.. but over the years it has sold off its heritage to cement and awful architecture.. destroying many fine buildings and natural areas that should have been used as resources .... so i can agree with a lot of what you slightly suggested as your first impression .. in fact have sympathy with that view as Abruzzo seems to me to be satisfied with the lowest common denominator in its attempts to attract incoming investment.. whereas the Marche seems to at least adapted a much higher level... although i doubt many people from Abruzzo will appreciate my candid although personal opinions.


----------



## sheilamarsco

there is no comparison with the natural beauty of abruzzo and the scenery in le marche there may be areas of abruzzo that appear run down but they at least have retained the characteristics of rural life i can't speak for all of le marche but having lived there in the early sixties and revisited two years ago i was appalled by the mess made around ascoli piceno and the surrounding countryside if this is indicative of improvement give me the glorious countryside of rural abruzzo anytime.


----------



## pudd 2

wqwell said shieler were the run down bit comes from nobody knows there are industrial ares all over italy and they dont try and hide them but to say abruzzor is run down is ridicoulos and snobby lemarch tuscana ect makes my blood boil just becouse the proprtys are more expence and only the upper classes can aford to to buy there dosent make them better areas


----------



## Larry and Arlene

Tiziana said:


> Are you still interested in moving to Le Marche? We moved here from Canada a little over 1 year ago and love it. We're in Fermo (centro storico - a few steps from the main town piazza). If you're looking to live in a town this is perfect - it has everything (culture and fun) and is 10 minutes from the sea (Porto San Giorgio). If you're looking for a small town or a place in the country look at Monterrubbiano, Moresco, Petritoli or a little further south, Ripatransone and Montefiore...all are quite close to the coast.
> If you need specific information / help let me know and I'll try to assist you.


Thank you for your post. We plan to relocate to Italy mid-year from southern California (we have a house to sell first). Is there much to choose from in Fermo centro storico in furnished two room apartments? And what do people do in city centers with their cars? Fermo looks very promising from on the ground excursions via Google Earth. Thanks again.
Larry & Arlene


----------



## Tiziana

Larry and Arlene said:


> Thank you for your post. We plan to relocate to Italy mid-year from southern California (we have a house to sell first). Is there much to choose from in Fermo centro storico in furnished two room apartments? And what do people do in city centers with their cars? Fermo looks very promising from on the ground excursions via Google Earth. Thanks again.
> Larry & Arlene


Hi Larry & Arlene,
We currently rent a 2 bedroom furnished apartment right in the historic center, which we found through a web site called subito.it. I have seen a number of "for rent" signs around so I am quite sure you should be able to find something. With regards to cars, if you're a resident you get a parking permit to park in the zone where you live. There are also 2 big free parking lots just outside the centre (5 min walk from us) and a number of lots where you have to pay for parking. Most Italians find it really inconvenient to live in the centre because of the parking but if you don't expect to be able to park your car on your doorstep it's really no big deal. Just make sure you get a small car because some of the streets are very narrow! Let me know if you need anymore info / help. 
Tiziana


----------



## JeannieH

For Pudd2 - where are you in Abruzzo? I am coming to Abruzzo in May to look at retiring there. I hear the people are wonderful and so is the food and that it is beautiful, - I was thinking of Teramo, Giulanova, Civitello del Tronto in the North, also one week, I will be taking an immersion intermediate Italian class near Sulmona. 
Any advice you have would be much appreciated. I'm a Brit, but live in the US at present. 
Thanks so much.
JeannieH


----------



## JeannieH

Hi Tizania, 
I'm wanting to retire to Le Marche or Abruzzo and Fermo was high on my list of towns. Do you recommend. Am single and would like some expat life, but also am up to intermediate Italian and want to get to know the Italian community through volunteering or getting involved some way. i will be over in May for a month to travel about and get about. If you'd like to share advice, thoughts, recommendations, i'd be so grateful. I am a Brit but my working life was spent in the USA where I still am located.
Mille grazie
JeannieH


----------



## sheilamarsco

hi there jeannieH i am a retired lady living near teramo if you would like help/information about this area just get in touch. best wishes, sheila


----------



## Tiziana

JeannieH said:


> Hi Tizania,
> I'm wanting to retire to Le Marche or Abruzzo and Fermo was high on my list of towns. Do you recommend. Am single and would like some expat life, but also am up to intermediate Italian and want to get to know the Italian community through volunteering or getting involved some way. i will be over in May for a month to travel about and get about. If you'd like to share advice, thoughts, recommendations, i'd be so grateful. I am a Brit but my working life was spent in the USA where I still am located.
> Mille grazie
> JeannieH


Hi Jeannie, 
We love Fermo but if you're looking for expat life there isn't much. Most of the expats we know live in smaller towns further inland...many live in quite secluded areas. But maybe it's changing a little...we just met a newcomer who's from Florida!
To really figure out where you want to settle you need to decide what's most important to you. If you like the city life (ex NY, Montreal, etc) it doesn't exist but towns like Fermo, Ascoli Piceno, Ancona, Urbino, even Civitanova have city-life like offerings. If you want a small town along the coast look at Grottamare or, just a few km inland Montefiore del'Aso or Ripatransone (we know a few expats in both). 
If you need any additional info or help when you get here let me know. 
A presto,
Tiziana


----------



## JeannieH

Thank you so much Tizana, I selected the towns on my list because I wanted to be not on the coast, but not far and I wanted places where it might be possible to get to know the Italian people, but I'm practical and think that might take a year or two, so it would be nice to know one or two other expats. I fly to Rome on May 11th and will take the train through to Pescara and head north to Macerata the following day and then work south as I have a language class near Sulmona for a week the first week of June that I am pretty excited about. If you know of an Italian family B&B in Fermo, that would be fantastic. I'm booking direct and trying to stay in family B&B's, so I can speak the language. Ripatransone was in my radar, so now I am more curious, I believe it is quite tiny. Thank you so much. I'd like to stay in touch, haven't figured out how to create a folder of contacts yet on the website.
Jeannie


----------



## JeannieH

Hi Sheila, I am a retired Brit living in Santa Fe, New Mexico (spent my working life in Chicago and San Francisco and Santa Fe) who would like to explore moving to Italy (my family is all still in the UK). I will in Le Marche and Abruzzo May 11-June 8, starting in Macerata and working my way south. I end up in Pacentro, near Sulmona (where I am taking an italian language class for one week) - I expect to be in Abruzzo approximately 28 May to 31 May - I have found a B&B in Montepagano, do you know it? I am wondering about public transportation to places I want to see from there (Teramo, Civitella del Tronto, Giulanove for a start) or whether I should look for a B&B in Teramo also. My original interest was Le Marche but I am becoming more interested in Abruzzo as time passes. In July, I will take an intensive TESOL certiication class in Santa Fe, and my goal would be to settle somewhere, teach English in an informal way and volunteer possibly with animals and anything else I can find where I might fit into the community as that's my goal. I want to bring two geratric ginger striper cats with me, so I am wondering about veterinary care as well. I am not very savvy with this web site yet, so I hope I will be able to find you threads again soon. Thank you so much for responding. Jeannie


----------



## sheilamarsco

hi there, i'm sure you'll love the lifestyle in italy and as for le marche or abruzzo well it's all a matter of choice really. if you would like to meet up you can pm me and i'll give you my contact details. re vets in italy i have three dogs and two cats and i find the vet in my local town is marvellous doesn't speak much english but we manage to understand each other no problem. there is a good expat social network in abruzzo but not too closely linked geographically which i find good it means you can have the contact if wanted or not as the case may be but there are plenty of people around who can give you advice and help. not sure where your b & b is i'll have a look and see. re public transport can't help you there as i drive and have never used it i think it will restrict your ability to explore the region as abruzzo is very large and diverse it also has many winding roads that go up and down the hills so what looks close on a map usually takes double the time estimated. anyway good luck in your search. best wishes sheila


----------



## pudd 2

JeannieH said:


> Hi Sheila, I am a retired Brit living in Santa Fe, New Mexico (spent my working life in Chicago and San Francisco and Santa Fe) who would like to explore moving to Italy (my family is all still in the UK). I will in Le Marche and Abruzzo May 11-June 8, starting in Macerata and working my way south. I end up in Pacentro, near Sulmona (where I am taking an italian language class for one week) - I expect to be in Abruzzo approximately 28 May to 31 May - I have found a B&B in Montepagano, do you know it? I am wondering about public transportation to places I want to see from there (Teramo, Civitella del Tronto, Giulanove for a start) or whether I should look for a B&B in Teramo also. My original interest was Le Marche but I am becoming more interested in Abruzzo as time passes. In July, I will take an intensive TESOL certiication class in Santa Fe, and my goal would be to settle somewhere, teach English in an informal way and volunteer possibly with animals and anything else I can find where I might fit into the community as that's my goal. I want to bring two geratric ginger striper cats with me, so I am wondering about veterinary care as well. I am not very savvy with this web site yet, so I hope I will be able to find you threads again soon. Thank you so much for responding. Jeannie


hi jeani i know sheala and any advise she gives you is good 
as for publck transport verry poor in abruzzo and le marche its al timed on shool hrs and you can get traped somtimes til the next day and taxis are verry expencive you need a car or at least stay at a bb that ofers transport as we do good luck and i know the ladey at pachentro who teachs italian she is verry nice abruzzo is the best has the best weather and is shelted by the majjela mountane but there iam biesed


----------



## sheilamarsco

jeannieH even if you don't stay with pudd2 you can be sure of a warm welcome with really good advice if you pay him a visit not far from your language school either. i'm sure you'll enjoy susans' language school say hello from me.


----------



## Tiziana

JeannieH said:


> Thank you so much Tizana, I selected the towns on my list because I wanted to be not on the coast, but not far and I wanted places where it might be possible to get to know the Italian people, but I'm practical and think that might take a year or two, so it would be nice to know one or two other expats. I fly to Rome on May 11th and will take the train through to Pescara and head north to Macerata the following day and then work south as I have a language class near Sulmona for a week the first week of June that I am pretty excited about. If you know of an Italian family B&B in Fermo, that would be fantastic. I'm booking direct and trying to stay in family B&B's, so I can speak the language. Ripatransone was in my radar, so now I am more curious, I believe it is quite tiny. Thank you so much. I'd like to stay in touch, haven't figured out how to create a folder of contacts yet on the website.
> Jeannie


Hi Jeannie, any particular reason why the train to Pescara and then next day to Macerata? Do you know that you can take a bus right at the airport that takes you to Fermo? Then to get from Fermo to Macerata it's much closer.
Yes, I can recommend a B&B right in the historic center of Fermo. It's owned by an Italian who also speaks decent English. It's called B&B Le Terrazze. You can check it out on Trip Adviser.
BTW, if you want a good sized town, not on the coast, Macerata is a good choice. It's lovely and has pretty much everything...including the opera. 
Tiziana
PS: If you want to talk on skype my address is tiziana.u


----------



## Giacomina

*Smog*



italy said:


> it is true that the marche is much more attractive looking and prosperous seeming than Abruzzo.. even locals comment on the work ethic of our northern neighbors and the benefits of life in the Marche.. ie you are right about Abruzzo appearing a little less polished... although as mentioned it is a lot closer to Rome .. if that's important as a consideration but there again Bologna and Milan are closer to the Marche... as regards the depressing look of Abruzzo its a question of resources and people in charge..ie politicians.. the marche in general seems to have a much more forward looking political representation.. maybe to do with the people that come from the region.. Abruzzo has the resources.. in fact more and better than the marche.. but over the years it has sold off its heritage to cement and awful architecture.. destroying many fine buildings and natural areas that should have been used as resources .... so i can agree with a lot of what you slightly suggested as your first impression .. in fact have sympathy with that view as Abruzzo seems to me to be satisfied with the lowest common denominator in its attempts to attract incoming investment.. whereas the Marche seems to at least adapted a much higher level... although i doubt many people from Abruzzo will appreciate my candid although personal opinions.


Both Abruzzo and Le Marche have A LOT of smog, smog, smog. But then so does the whole Chianti valley and everything around Florence and the Po valley, so I dunno.

Retiring where the air quality stinks might not be so good.


----------



## pudd 2

Giacomina said:


> Both Abruzzo and Le Marche have A LOT of smog, smog, smog. But then so does the whole Chianti valley and everything around Florence and the Po valley, so I dunno.
> 
> Retiring where the air quality stinks might not be so good.


what a load of tosh there is alittle smog in pescara and ancona but the rest is clean air


----------



## JeannieH

pudd 2 said:


> what a load of tosh there is alittle smog in pescara and ancona but the rest is clean air


Pudd thank you so much, I talked to the Italian Tourist Authority in Chicago on Wednesday and got someone great who said that Abruzzo is one of the best kept secrets in Italy and that I will love it - both Pescara and Ancona are places I'm choosing to avoid, but I'm a bit worried about Tizania's comment about public transportation as I'm not sure I have the guts to drive in Italy (YET and on my first trip, I'm used to huge US highways and slower speeds).
I'm excited to take Susan's class in Pacentro, I understand you know her, in fact I'm excited about the whole idea of living in Italy.


----------



## pudd 2

JeannieH said:


> Pudd thank you so much, I talked to the Italian Tourist Authority in Chicago on Wednesday and got someone great who said that Abruzzo is one of the best kept secrets in Italy and that I will love it - both Pescara and Ancona are places I'm choosing to avoid, but I'm a bit worried about Tizania's comment about public transportation as I'm not sure I have the guts to drive in Italy (YET and on my first trip, I'm used to huge US highways and slower speeds).
> I'm excited to take Susan's class in Pacentro, I understand you know her, in fact I'm excited about the whole idea of living in Italy.


what you were told about Abruzzo is true ill never forget meeting an english man on our mountain the Majella itold him we have moved here to retire , and he said dont tell to many people about abruzzo as he has been coming here for years and loves the unspoilt nature of the place no turist menues you eat and drink what the natives do and pay there prices 
were i live in pretoro we can see the sea and are twenty minuits awy from sandy beaches and twenty minuets from a ski resort and its still only a bit chilly in the winter 1 below at the max 
as for driving over here you americans have the advantage of us brits you drive on the right and we drive on the left and it takes us a wile to adapt the roads are smaller but so are the cars and you dont have to drive fast , to not hire a car and rely on public transport you will miss a lot of this part of italy and get verry frustated 
we dont have big juntions and spider web fly overs 
go on be brave hire a car and e3njoy the freedom of theb buitiful routs and wonderful views if a man from norfolk like me can drive here any one can


----------



## JeannieH

Thank you so much, like Abruzzo, Chicago is also one of the best kept secrets in the States, people are friendly, helpful, and can do, which is why I called that tourist authority, she was quite emphatic. I am going to google Pretoro where you live and see if I can bring up images, and I'll ask the Tourist Authortiy for the Italian Highway code if they have it, I only drive an automatic transmission, so don't know if that will prove difficult to rent, I could always find them in the UK when I needed a car to get around. I already googled images of Pacentro and that is why I am in the gym 5 days a week, getting my buns of steel for all those steps! I lived in San Francisco for 15 years, and spent many nights standing in door jams when the San Andrea Plate decided to have a party - not sure I want that refunded to me as it's why I lieft SFO but understand like SFO, the Italians have become pretty strict about reinforcing buildings and earthquake standards. I see where you are, but until I found Susan's class my focus was on the north Teramo, Civitello del Tronto, Montegpagano and Guilanova. Wonder what you think of them? Many thanks. Jeannie


----------



## pudd 2

hi jennie i sent you a private mesage and if you want i can give you a ring as i have free calls to the states with italcom if you put your land line number in a pm as for abriviations it took me a while to work out why you stood in door jambs ha ha if you need i could put you onto autmactic drive cars as i have a lot of american freins who when they come over the dont want stick shift 
as for the highway code over here its simple 
just keep your eyes open and respect others


----------



## Tobylap

Hi Jeannie,
I am new to this, I am 3 weeks away from moving with my 2 dogs to Abruzzo region. I am retired and fortunate to have cousins there. I agree with Sheila and pudd that Abruzzo is an untapped resource. It is absolutely beautiful, but like others, I would like some English speaking friends as well as Italian. Mary


----------



## sheilamarsco

tobylap get in touch and i'll give you contact details of english speaking folks who have moved to abruzzo lots of americans and canadians recently.


----------



## Tobylap

Thanks, will do. I think I've emailed you and you have been vey helpful. I can't wait to move! I am sure it's my age, but I'm not sure how to navigate this forum. Mary


----------



## pudd 2

Tobylap said:


> Hi Jeannie,
> I am new to this, I am 3 weeks away from moving with my 2 dogs to Abruzzo region. I am retired and fortunate to have cousins there. I agree with Sheila and pudd that Abruzzo is an untapped resource. It is absolutely beautiful, but like others, I would like some English speaking friends as well as Italian. Mary


hi were abouts are you moving to in abruzzo you wont be lonly for english speaking company keep in touch with me and sheler and we in turn will put you in tuch with oters roy


----------



## Tobylap

Thanks, I am moving to Vasto and one of the many things I'm looking forward to is getting rid of my car! I know I'll have questions, so I will definitely keep in touch.


----------



## pudd 2

Tobylap said:


> Thanks, I am moving to Vasto and one of the many things I'm looking forward to is getting rid of my car! I know I'll have questions, so I will definitely keep in touch.


vasto is just down the road from us lovely beaches town and the best icecream in italy


----------



## JeannieH

Tobylap said:


> Hi Jeannie,
> I am new to this, I am 3 weeks away from moving with my 2 dogs to Abruzzo region. I am retired and fortunate to have cousins there. I agree with Sheila and pudd that Abruzzo is an untapped resource. It is absolutely beautiful, but like others, I would like some English speaking friends as well as Italian. Mary


Me, too! I am new to this too, but I have found the expats already in Italy so supportive and helpful and you will too! where are you moving from? And please keep in touch with me as I will be there in May this year to look around, it would be nice to see how you are getting on. Where are you going - I will be in Teramo, and Pacentrol (near Sulmona) for sure - and then open on others, but likely Civitello del Tronto, Montepagano, Giulanova but I am open except I really want to see Teramo, as I think it might be the right place.

when you are able, send me a private message and we can connect more easily!

Buona fortuna, Mary! 
Jeannie


----------



## Tobylap

That is wonderful. Any recommendations for best cell phone company in area?


----------



## pudd 2

Tobylap said:


> That is wonderful. Any recommendations for best cell phone company in area?


depends on rececption but try and sty clear of any deals by vodafone best wait til you get here and ask the locals . one diference here most people use pay as you go and not monthly contracts


----------



## Larry and Arlene

Tiziana said:


> Are you still interested in moving to Le Marche? We moved here from Canada a little over 1 year ago and love it. We're in Fermo (centro storico - a few steps from the main town piazza). If you're looking to live in a town this is perfect - it has everything (culture and fun) and is 10 minutes from the sea (Porto San Giorgio). If you're looking for a small town or a place in the country look at Monterrubbiano, Moresco, Petritoli or a little further south, Ripatransone and Montefiore...all are quite close to the coast.
> If you need specific information / help let me know and I'll try to assist you.


Hi Tiziana-
We have been on the ExPat website for awhile and are moving to the area later this year (once we get the house sold). We have narrowed to northern Abruzzo or southern Marche (at least in the current version). We are seniors and are now looking at trying initially to get along without a car. 

Any thoughts on Ascoli Piceno (AP)? We realize it is a larger place and probably a bit more expensive. All said and done, we are probably a bit more of urbanites at this point. The AP public transportation system seems promising as does the cultural and convenience aspects. We are coming out of San Diego so we want to be in the milder areas within range of the coast without the coast resort and expense hassles.

Thanks in advance-


----------



## Tiziana

Larry and Arlene said:


> Hi Tiziana-
> We have been on the ExPat website for awhile and are moving to the area later this year (once we get the house sold). We have narrowed to northern Abruzzo or southern Marche (at least in the current version). We are seniors and are now looking at trying initially to get along without a car.
> 
> Any thoughts on Ascoli Piceno (AP)? We realize it is a larger place and probably a bit more expensive. All said and done, we are probably a bit more of urbanites at this point. The AP public transportation system seems promising as does the cultural and convenience aspects. We are coming out of San Diego so we want to be in the milder areas within range of the coast without the coast resort and expense hassles.
> 
> Thanks in advance-


Hi Larry and Arlene,
Ascoli is a beautiful town and, if you are looking for a more urban experience, it is a good choice. When we first talked about moving to Italy we were thinking about Ascoli but then we realized we wanted to be closer to the coast. The other negative (for me) is the climate...Ascoli is in a valley, almost closed in, so in the summer, when it's hot everywhere it's really really hot in Ascoli. Humidity level is very high....often in the mid 90%. The winters aren't cold but the humidity makes it feel much colder than the registered temperature. If you're used to perfect San Diego weather you might be in for a bit of a surprise. 
I suggest you visit whatever area you plan on moving to in the summer and in the winter because many towns are almost worlds apart in different seasons. 
If you want more info send me a private message and we can talk offline....or on Skype if you have a Skype address. 
Tiziana


----------



## Larry and Arlene

Hello Tiziana-

We are back after the distraction of putting our home on the market - IT JUST SOLD! So back to lining up a new home in Italy. We last expressed interest in Ascoli Piceno. Thanks for the comments on the weather - very helpful. We are considering seriously wanting to get by without buying a car. We want to be able to walk or use public transit to do most of our daily requirements and to travel to sites we want to revisit such as Florence. When we need a car for short duration we could rent. Ascoli seems to have the rail spur to the Adriatic line and good direct bus to Rome. The Italian flat rental sites show a large selection in Ascoli and the prices don't appear to be all that bad - must be because of fewer tourists inflating things. We are committed to rent for a number of reasons. We would love to have your further thoughts. Another factor about Ascoli for us is that being in the valley, as opposed to a hilltop, it is pretty flat. We are in pretty decent shape for people our age but walking hill towns day-in-and-day-out can get tiring. We are new enough to the Forum that we don't yet know how to do a private message. We have to get our Elective Residence Visa so we are allowing 90 days. That should put us in Italy sometime in the first half of July (a test of summer weather). Many thanks again for your response.

Larry and Arlene


----------



## pudd 2

Larry and Arlene said:


> Hello Tiziana-
> 
> We are back after the distraction of putting our home on the market - IT JUST SOLD! So back to lining up a new home in Italy. We last expressed interest in Ascoli Piceno. Thanks for the comments on the weather - very helpful. We are considering seriously wanting to get by without buying a car. We want to be able to walk or use public transit to do most of our daily requirements and to travel to sites we want to revisit such as Florence. When we need a car for short duration we could rent. Ascoli seems to have the rail spur to the Adriatic line and good direct bus to Rome. The Italian flat rental sites show a large selection in Ascoli and the prices don't appear to be all that bad - must be because of fewer tourists inflating things. We are committed to rent for a number of reasons. We would love to have your further thoughts. Another factor about Ascoli for us is that being in the valley, as opposed to a hilltop, it is pretty flat. We are in pretty decent shape for people our age but walking hill towns day-in-and-day-out can get tiring. We are new enough to the Forum that we don't yet know how to do a private message. We have to get our Elective Residence Visa so we are allowing 90 days. That should put us in Italy sometime in the first half of July (a test of summer weather). Many thanks again for your response.
> 
> Larry and Arlene


hi nice to see you  back and pleased your house is sold , please dont make the mistake lots of people do , and get your mind set on an area found on the internet . plan a type of holliday first staying in diferent areas with short rents and , if ou can do diferent seasons ll the better good luck


----------



## Larry and Arlene

Hi Pudd2

Have been reading your replies with interest and it was great talking with you awhile back.. Yes, doing a holiday let for the first while and traveling about with a rental car is exactly the plan. As we like the features of Ascoli Piceno from this distance, we thought we should try it on and get a real feel of the day-to-day living environment. With so much to choose from we have to start with some focus but with a definite "wait and see" attitude. We were very fortunate with the house sale - three days on the market:clap2:
Best wishes to you in Chieti Province.


----------



## italy

i regard Asoli as an excellent choice.. its a fine city with lots going on and hopefully you will find it welcoming and friendly.. with one of the best city centre areas that you will find anywhere in Italy.. convenient transport .. and the choice of getting down to the coast at san bernadetto ... do not forget the long haul buses if you can stand being cramped.. ie you should not be too tall.. but there are regular and fast services to Rome and it costs so much less than rail...


----------



## Tobylap

Larry and Arlene,
I also don't know how to do private yet. Just got my Wifi hooked up in Vasto. I've been here 3 weeks and it is paradise. I hope my home sells as fast as yours did. I also am living carless, something it is impossible to do in US. Vasto is a beautiful old small town on the Adriatic Sea with mountains on the other side. Most things are cheaper here. I have even managed to find a few English books. Study your Italian! Mary


----------



## Tiziana

Larry and Arlene said:


> Hello Tiziana-
> 
> We are back after the distraction of putting our home on the market - IT JUST SOLD! So back to lining up a new home in Italy. We last expressed interest in Ascoli Piceno. Thanks for the comments on the weather - very helpful. We are considering seriously wanting to get by without buying a car. We want to be able to walk or use public transit to do most of our daily requirements and to travel to sites we want to revisit such as Florence. When we need a car for short duration we could rent. Ascoli seems to have the rail spur to the Adriatic line and good direct bus to Rome. The Italian flat rental sites show a large selection in Ascoli and the prices don't appear to be all that bad - must be because of fewer tourists inflating things. We are committed to rent for a number of reasons. We would love to have your further thoughts. Another factor about Ascoli for us is that being in the valley, as opposed to a hilltop, it is pretty flat. We are in pretty decent shape for people our age but walking hill towns day-in-and-day-out can get tiring. We are new enough to the Forum that we don't yet know how to do a private message. We have to get our Elective Residence Visa so we are allowing 90 days. That should put us in Italy sometime in the first half of July (a test of summer weather). Many thanks again for your response.
> 
> Larry and Arlene



Hi Larry & Arlene,
Congratulations on the sale of your house!

Based on what you're looking for, Ascoli should be a perfect place for you to try out. 
I have relatives there so if you need help finding a place to rent, or to get an opinion on a place you're thinking about renting let me know and I'll find out for you. 

Take care,
Tiziana


----------



## Larry and Arlene

*Happening*

http://img.expatforum.com/expats/images/smilies/animated/plane.gif We are getting closer! We have arranged for a flat in Ascoli Piceno for 60 days with all the basics we need for initial housekeeping. Our flight reservations have us in Rome on the morning of 28 June - one way! We have an appointment with the Italian Consulate in Los Angeles tomorrow (10 April) to present our stack of documents to request the Elective Residence Visa. We have allowed two and a half months for the Italian bureaucracy to exercise its prerogatives to not do anything with dispatch. So here is hoping on that front. Now comes the decision we have been thinking about on how we get the few out of season clothes and other not immediately essential things from southern California to Ascoli. Taking it on the plane is out of the question. We plan, in due time, to probably buy some of what we need in Ascoli once we get a better idea of what "essential" really means. We are on a "minimalist" approach on what to bring. We are looking very much forward to sitting down, face-to-face over some wine with so many of you who have been kind enough to respond with helpful interest. CIAO BELLE A TUTTI!


----------



## SBsykes

We have been visiting southern Marche at least twice a year since 2008. We have a townhouse in Monte Rinaldo that is just in the final days of a full restoration and a small rustico in Montottone that we will start restoring in the spring next year.

We are moving permanently in about two years and looking forward to it, we love the area.

William & Olga


----------

